# anyone following Yellowstone??



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

getting all kinds of conflicting reports, from it won't blow for another 200 years, to it could go in a few months

it could cause a chain reaction with other volcanoes

it could cause the next ice age 

its a 10 year ice age event

it could shift the earths orbit

to it could even be related to the magnetic field getting weaker

one report even stated that the northern hemisphere air currents make it a event that should not be worried about

anyone have a no bs prediction/opinion on this outside it will be the death of the USA?? 

personally I need more info, my knowledge on volcanoes is just not enough to formulate a prediction outside it will go boom and it will be hot (and a few other little things) but these new reports sound plausible (sorry I can't share as its berried in web history) but still...


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes
sort of, I think it may be filler news on slow news days. It is interesting, I think the last article I read on Yellowstone was a report that there is a lot more magma under the dome (2X) than they originally thought.


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

There are several videos on You Tube concerning this subject. Funny, I was watching them today when I heard about the earth quake off shore of Fukushima. I have an eerie feeling about Yellowstone...


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

how recent is this?


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I remember Mt. St. Helens blowing its top. The damage it did was a drop in a lake, compared to what Yellowstone could be capable of. I've have some time to deal with it as I'm about 500 miles or so West of it as the crows flies. Far enough away with a couple of mountain ranges in between not to be affected so much by the eruption itself (I hope) and the cloud will have to circle the globe before it gets to me. If it does set off a chain reaction, I'm still far enough from our other volcanoes to not be immediately affected by their eruptions. 

I just hope I'm long gone when it does happen. Won't be a good time.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

They've been talking about it for a couple years now. When will it go up? Who knows. All your predictions are probably right. I doubt the air currents would make it a non event though. It's a super volcano. There hasn't been one that big before. It will definitely have an effect. I wonder how stable it is with all the recent seismic activity. There have been earthquakes in NM for chrissakes.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Arizona Infidel said:


> They've been talking about it for a couple years now. When will it go up? Who knows. All your predictions are probably right. I doubt the air currents would make it a non event though. It's a super volcano. There hasn't been one that big before. It will definitely have an effect. I wonder how stable it is with all the recent seismic activity. There have been earthquakes in NM for chrissakes.


Yeah...Its bad...not worth poking your head out over...maybe you should just end it all cause any minute life as you know it will cease. Oh shit sorry not this minute........this one.....oh shit....sorry...no.......this one........or maybe this one......damn...your guess is as good as mine. but its gonna happen soon so would you sale your stuff for 20 bucks or a case of MREs...dumbasses


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Our best source for this was CM. But, he is gone now.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

What happened to CM ( charles martin?)


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Deebo said:


> What happened to CM ( charles martin?)


Because of the personal info being passed around here, he quit.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

It's close enough that If it does go I'll have just enough time to KMA goodbye, :lol:


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Out of the 12 or so super volcanoes on the earth, Yellowstone is neither the biggest nor the smallest. It has erupted a few times with small eruptions since the last time it blew its top. The small eruptions were slightly bigger than the mount Saint Helens eruption. The last big eruption was not quite a mass extinction event. The one in Russia and the one in the near east went off together and that was a mass extinction event.


Earthquakes and other volcanoes are in no way connected with anything going on at Yellowstone. The only connection is that they are visible from the ground. Yellowstone is a core chimney hot spot which is a very localized event, although it is a massive amount of hot magma compared to the other volcanoes. The volcanoes of the cascades are subduction fault volcanoes powered by the moisture driven under the continental plate by the pacific plate. Each of them is separate in its volcanic activity and magma source. The faults near the subduction zone are due to the travel and resiliency of the continental plate under the down pressure of the pacific plate. In California they have the sliding faults of the San Andreas and the subduction faults and some vertical thrust faults. They are all local situations except where the faults cross - then one fault can release and cause enough stress on the intersecting faults that they will go following the quake from immediately to months after. It is too complex a system and too little is known about it to be able to predict anything.
Having said that I will tell you that there is a great probability that Yellowstone will erupt - sometime in the future. It could be tonight or 10000 years from now, but it will erupt. There are no "symptoms" of an impending eruption - but then man has never been around to see what the precursors are for this kind of eruption. What gets me is why they don't use the geothermal heat to build power stations. It will remove heat from the hotspot and provide more electrical power than the United States can use. It might even delay or diminish the coming eruption. The generation facilities would not have to be in the park - they can angle drill the wells from outside the park. I guess it makes too much sense for anyone to act on it.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

PaulS said:


> Out of the 12 or so super volcanoes on the earth, Yellowstone is neither the biggest nor the smallest. It has erupted a few times with small eruptions since the last time it blew its top. The small eruptions were slightly bigger than the mount Saint Helens eruption. The last big eruption was not quite a mass extinction event. The one in Russia and the one in the near east went off together and that was a mass extinction event.
> 
> Earthquakes and other volcanoes are in no way connected with anything going on at Yellowstone. The only connection is that they are visible from the ground. Yellowstone is a core chimney hot spot which is a very localized event, although it is a massive amount of hot magma compared to the other volcanoes. The volcanoes of the cascades are subduction fault volcanoes powered by the moisture driven under the continental plate by the pacific plate. Each of them is separate in its volcanic activity and magma source. The faults near the subduction zone are due to the travel and resiliency of the continental plate under the down pressure of the pacific plate. In California they have the sliding faults of the San Andreas and the subduction faults and some vertical thrust faults. They are all local situations except where the faults cross - then one fault can release and cause enough stress on the intersecting faults that they will go following the quake from immediately to months after. It is too complex a system and too little is known about it to be able to predict anything.
> Having said that I will tell you that there is a great probability that Yellowstone will erupt - sometime in the future. It could be tonight or 10000 years from now, but it will erupt. There are no "symptoms" of an impending eruption - but then man has never been around to see what the precursors are for this kind of eruption. What gets me is why they don't use the geothermal heat to build power stations. It will remove heat from the hotspot and provide more electrical power than the United States can use. It might even delay or diminish the coming eruption. The generation facilities would not have to be in the park - they can angle drill the wells from outside the park. I guess it makes too much sense for anyone to act on it.


funny I only knew of 8 "super volcanoes" but now there are 18 (Lol)


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

sorry I have to expand, phone slowed down

I know NZ has one, Japan has one, Australia has a dead one (the size makes it one of the largest in the world) Russia has a good one and Yellowstone...

comparing other theories from "pole shift" "2012" and other natural strange happenings... it just adds to the confusion, Yellowstone has a lot of eyes on it compared to others, the older reports has the ground as risen a few meters, the build up of pressure is there, its trying to formulate a prediction of what "may happen" to formulate a response to what to do... (and the extra items I may or not need if it happens)


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Oh, well, I kinda agree with him, I can get into some heated arguements, And , BELIEVE me, I know, uncle scam can see who we all are, but that doesnt mean you want every tom dick and harry knowing about what you have prepped or baught lately.
I try to stay out of the "big battles", all my real life friends on here are "more than capable of taking care of bussiness, so I stay out of the "fights". Well, I try to.
check your pm's


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I do not worry a whole lot about Yellowstone. Yes, if if blows, life is gonna blow for a good long while. But there is also nothing I can do about it nor is there any prep that I can add beyond what I have for every other event that is going to add much.

This is one of those that is in God's hands and I trust in that.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Inor said:


> I do not worry a whole lot about Yellowstone. Yes, if if blows, life is gonna blow for a good long while. But there is also nothing I can do about it nor is there any prep that I can add beyond what I have for every other event that is going to add much.
> 
> This is one of those that is in God's hands and I trust in that.


that's true, but your a lot better set up for extreme cold than I am, and I'm just at a loss on this one, I know is I'm outside the immediate threat for my location, therefore survival from it blowing is high, its the fall out that makes me question what do I need Lol (outside the norm)


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Maybe This Is Why The Us America Does Not Come Into Play In The Book Of Revelation.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

bigdogbuc said:


> I remember Mt. St. Helens blowing its top. The damage it did was a drop in a lake, compared to what Yellowstone could be capable of. I've have some time to deal with it as I'm about 500 miles or so West of it as the crows flies. Far enough away with a couple of mountain ranges in between not to be affected so much by the eruption itself (I hope) and the cloud will have to circle the globe before it gets to me. If it does set off a chain reaction, I'm still far enough from our other volcanoes to not be immediately affected by their eruptions.
> 
> I just hope I'm long gone when it does happen. Won't be a good time.


 If and when the "Pimple" on the bottom of Yellowstone lake pops, I'll be history for sure. It's close to me. It'll be pretty quick and the effect will be far reaching. I think I'll go watch "2012" again!


----------



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

Mount Uranus erupted in my bathroom last night. It was a mass extinction event!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I give you 2 UNLIKES for that one!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Road Melts in Yellowstone National Park

The road melted due to 82 degree heat? That is what caused it? Wow. Strange, that the roads still exist in Alabama! :lol:


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

bigdogbuc said:


> I remember Mt. St. Helens blowing its top. The damage it did was a drop in a lake, compared to what Yellowstone could be capable of. I've have some time to deal with it as I'm about 500 miles or so West of it as the crows flies. Far enough away with a couple of mountain ranges in between not to be affected so much by the eruption itself (I hope) and the cloud will have to circle the globe before it gets to me. If it does set off a chain reaction, I'm still far enough from our other volcanoes to not be immediately affected by their eruptions.
> 
> I just hope I'm long gone when it does happen. Won't be a good time.


Yes,but you have Mt. Rainier at your doorstep.what? about 60-70 miles?.we used to have a front window view 50 miles as the crow flew.we would watch the steam off the top sometimes (it was not clouds either)and,even felt a couple of earthquakes in 94-95.felt the 6.8 nisqually quake feb 3rd 2001 that was a rocker!.you had a 3.0 recently feb 3rd.we lived on one of the ancient mudflows.shoulda seen what the contractors dug up when they excavated the hillside (mudflow) behind our house to build new homes.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Denton said:


> Road Melts in Yellowstone National Park
> 
> The road melted due to 82 degree heat? That is what caused it? Wow. Strange, that the roads still exist in Alabama! :lol:


Saw that too D, I guess from what I have read that happens a lot there.wonder who gets to fix that?.


----------



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

paraquack said:


> I give you 2 UNLIKES for that one!


Sorry, I just couldn't resist:lol: My apologies:grin:


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Denton said:


> Road Melts in Yellowstone National Park
> 
> The road melted due to 82 degree heat? That is what caused it? Wow. Strange, that the roads still exist in Alabama! :lol:


What about Arizona? I'll admit they do get a little ......... Soft........ LOLs


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

MI.oldguy said:


> Yes,but you have Mt. Rainier at your doorstep.what? about 60-70 miles?.we used to have a front window view 50 miles as the crow flew.we would watch the steam off the top sometimes (it was not clouds either)and,even felt a couple of earthquakes in 94-95.felt the 6.8 nisqually quake feb 3rd 2001 that was a rocker!.you had a 3.0 recently feb 3rd.we lived on one of the ancient mudflows.shoulda seen what the contractors dug up when they excavated the hillside (mudflow) behind our house to build new homes.


What did they dig up?


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

I do think an eruption is survivable. With modern technology we can keep heat, electric, fuel supplies, we will be able to erect greenhouses to grow food. It would be tough for sure. I think it can be done though.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Arizona Infidel said:


> I do think an eruption is survivable. With modern technology we can keep heat, electric, fuel supplies, we will be able to erect greenhouses to grow food. It would be tough for sure. I think it can be done though.


this is the type of additude I want to probe

as I think the same, ground 0 would be screwed without a doubt..

but outside that surviving is possible, that's where finding a decent workable prediction comes in....

I know locally, if there is a ice age event from something in the atmosphere blocking the sun, a large number of us in the tropics will be dead, the land will be the first to recover, but when you live in a tropical climate you worry about been too hot, not too cold...

would love some feedback on greenhouses and extreme cold, are they still effective?? and if you remove natural sun light and use artificial lighting will they still be effective??

some warning signs are still there, but let's say it blows tomorrow, and its a "major", all I'm trying to do is formulate what to expect...


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Arizona Infidel said:


> What did they dig up?


Giant pine and other trees,limbs,a few animal bones,looked like deer to me.burned boulders,some gnarly looking dirt,probably volcanic ash that was supposedly from an ancient mudflow from 1,000 years ago.pretty trippy...


----------



## Mike45 (Dec 29, 2013)

It would probably be a good thing if it did erupt, this country might focus on itself for once and stop sending money overseas. Maybe then the media would stop focusing on who is gay and who isn’t, maybe then the illegal’s might stop streaming across the border because all of the freebies will dry up and the money will go to citizens caught in the ash fallout area.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

I saw a documentary not too long ago about Yellowstone, and Pheniox is right, the ground has been changing. It also said that in the event of a large eruption, the New Madrid fault line, (which has fingers in 5 states), would be in danger of shifting and causing major earthquakes. 
A domino effect would be catastrophic. BUT, from what I understand, only about 1/4 of the US would be in trouble. Natures way of population control.


----------



## vandelescrow (Nov 17, 2012)

Inor said:


> But there is also nothing I can do about it nor is there any prep that I can add beyond what I have for every other event that is going to add much.


Inor, your in Minnesota if I remember right from your Sig, so you are probably set, for others thoe, you will need snow shovels to remove the ash from the roof of your house. If I remember right just a few inches of volcanic ash will be enough to cause structural failure. Make sure you have filters so you are not breathing in the ash while doing this because the ash is mostly mica (?) basically very fine shards of glass.



pheniox17 said:


> would love some feedback on greenhouses and extreme cold, are they still effective?? and if you remove natural sun light and use artificial lighting will they still be effective??


Look at the type of lamps people use to grow marihuana. I don't see why it wouldn't work but I'm NOT experienced in this.

I saw some Nat GEO program about Yellowstone not to long ago and it said that due to the plates moving, the caldera is further east then it used to be. How long ago I don't know, but they were basically saying eventually the plate will move to where there is a weak spot and that will cause it to blow. I saw another show where they went in side the remains of the caldera of the Volcano that blew recently in Iceland and were very surprised what they found. One thing they discovered/believe is the ash/fallout is not caused by the caldera/lava its self but what is above it. Look at the lava flows in Hawaii that have been flowing for years. No ash, because what is above the lava has been cleaned out. Sorry I don't remember what (type of material) they said as to what causes more or less ash, but they did say if that volcano in Iceland went again, there would be little to no ash because it's been cleared out.

Predictions are the U.S. bread basket will be wiped out. Because we export so much food much of the planet will go hungry. Not only will there be no crops but live stock needing those crops will die. What will happen to our oceans? Will the ash covering the oceans (and sinking) cause plankton to die and thus all the way up the food chain?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

I posted a out of date forecast map it blows

baglady I hope your right, that map puts about half the USA in danger... and all the predictions would be different now as the magma estimate has now doubled.. 

I'm still none the wiser, someone get CMs opinion please


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

vandelescrow said:


> Look at the type of lamps people use to grow marihuana. I don't see why it wouldn't work but I'm NOT experienced in this.
> 
> I saw some Nat GEO program about Yellowstone not to long ago and it said that due to the plates moving, the caldera is further east then it used to be. How long ago I don't know, but they were basically saying eventually the plate will move to where there is a weak spot and that will cause it to blow. I saw another show where they went in side the remains of the caldera of the Volcano that blew recently in Iceland and were very surprised what they found. One thing they discovered/believe is the ash/fallout is not caused by the caldera/lava its self but what is above it. Look at the lava flows in Hawaii that have been flowing for years. No ash, because what is above the lava has been cleaned out. Sorry I don't remember what (type of material) they said as to what causes more or less ash, but they did say if that volcano in Iceland went again, there would be little to no ash because it's been cleared out.
> 
> Predictions are the U.S. bread basket will be wiped out. Because we export so much food much of the planet will go hungry. Not only will there be no crops but live stock needing those crops will die. What will happen to our oceans? Will the ash covering the oceans (and sinking) cause plankton to die and thus all the way up the food chain?


to the lamps, same are used in hydro setups (but good point)

let's say worse case and its enough to black out the sun for 10 years globally (unlikely but if possible no one that knows for sure will admit it)

could such plants survive in extreme cold (anyone know of any studies in Antarctica or such) from pot (a weed) to potatoes, beans and such

food predictions sound about right, no one has the capacity to take up the slack... and ocean health is a very good point, but there has been extinction level events before and the ocean recovers quite well, but more to ponder, thanks for the thoughts


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

I meant to say 1/4th of the population. That's a lot, but, most of the area's directly affected are spread out country area's. The large cities affected do not have the huge populations like NYC. Memphis has 1 million. NYC has 8 million. Yes, the ash is a big problem. I went to Portland, Oregon a shortly after Mt. St. Helens went off, and they were scooping ash off of the tops of the buildings. Fortunately, that was a dry summer, so the ash didnt get soggy and heavy, tho there were some buildings that had problems with it. 
don't recall how far the drift went, but they were selling little bags of it in Alb., New Mexico for $1 at the flea market, and I remember thinking I could have brought back buckets of the stuff! 
Greenhouses are wonderful and useful in any climate, as there are several ways to control the climate within. One of our neighbors has several greenhouses and he has a wood burning system set up to heat water that flows through water lines in the ground of his greenhouses if they need to be warmed up.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

2Tim215 said:


> Mount Uranus erupted in my bathroom last night. It was a mass extinction event!


 Burritos again??


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

If there is a major eruption of Yellowstone it is likely to "affect" the entire northern hemisphere. Europe will get blanketed in ash about two weeks after it blows. The US, east of the park will be covered in yards of ash all the way to New York. A lot depends on the winds of the day but id the "normal" winds are in control then most of the eastern seaboard will be covered in ash from Maine to Florida. The years without summer will begin to affect the eastern US and follow the ash to Europe and then around the rest of the northern hemisphere. It will take about 9 months to affect The western coast of the US and by then all of the northern half of the globe will be living in winter conditions all year around. Your green house is a great idea but without the sun to heat it your grow lights will be worthless. Water will be available but you will have to defrost it. Staying warm will be the hard part for humans that have prepared with three years of food. Those without food are going to need to find food that they can store and some way to process that food.

Dealing with the ash will be a big concern for a short while. After that it will be left to be turned into the soil because it will overwhelm efforts to deal with it.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Living in SW Florida I doubt the eruption will be any effect. They say that it will throw a large amount of ash into the atmosphere which will circle the earth killing off crops and such. Now depending on prevailing winds the chances of it coming here is slim. I consider myself prepared for about anything that comes along and I will have plenty of time to double check before it reaches down here.
But no one knows when but I am betting it will not happen in my life time so it is in the far reaches of the back of my mind.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

PaulS said:


> If there is a major eruption of Yellowstone it is likely to "affect" the entire northern hemisphere. Europe will get blanketed in ash about two weeks after it blows. The US, east of the park will be covered in yards of ash all the way to New York. A lot depends on the winds of the day but id the "normal" winds are in control then most of the eastern seaboard will be covered in ash from Maine to Florida. The years without summer will begin to affect the eastern US and follow the ash to Europe and then around the rest of the northern hemisphere. It will take about 9 months to affect The western coast of the US and by then all of the northern half of the globe will be living in winter conditions all year around. Your green house is a great idea but without the sun to heat it your grow lights will be worthless. Water will be available but you will have to defrost it. Staying warm will be the hard part for humans that have prepared with three years of food. Those without food are going to need to find food that they can store and some way to process that food.
> 
> Dealing with the ash will be a big concern for a short while. After that it will be left to be turned into the soil because it will overwhelm efforts to deal with it.


 You will be able to heat a greenhouse just like you heat your home now. Electricity from coal, natural gas, nuke, hydro, and wind turbine. The only form of electric generation that wouldn't work for a time would be solar. Also, while it would have a cooling effect on the northern hemisphere, like a large cloud over the northern hemisphere, the sun will still be there.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm still trying to formulate some kind of prediction on this one (I have this same topic elsewhere) 

some opinions I have gathered

"it won't effect us" "won't happen in my lifetime" (like anywhere)

the one pointed out here, a global food shortage, that's one effect I can buy into

the northern hemisphere in a locked winter cycle I buy into that too

I am starting to link Yellowstone to the magnetic field, and wouldn't surprise me if it triggers a chain reaction?? 

another side note, the USA government tried to purchase land in RSA (south Africa) to house us refugees because of Yellowstone, it was refused by RSA due to population balance?? 

even if greenhouses were not successful, the building blocks are there for hydroponics... just the energy needed...

still trying to formulate "most foreseeable events" after Yellowstone goes

USA will be stuffed

northern hemisphere state actors will look at invading south for food 

in the southern hemisphere, there a 3 (yes 3) countries that are well established to produce large amounts of food, 1 is in constant drought, 1 is so small that it will hardly make a impact, the other I only know has a rugby team... and is quite a scary place

the effects of the north cooling on the south is still unknown

the effects of a chain reaction, will cause all kinds of damage, looking at that even major (that's more than seen before) tectonic activity in just the ring of fire, may cause a tsunami that Australia experienced in its geological history (au naturally is extremely protected against tsunamis) is something

its trying to separate fantasy from reality... on this one its just hard


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

A solar EMP will not take out the solar panels. It will take out the grid supply lines, transformers and large generators at power plants unless they are protected and/or hardened. Only a high altitude nuclear device can destroy electronics. Solar flares and CME's do not have the necessary E1 pulse. The Solar EMP only affects long transmission wires, transformers that are connected to them or have miles of wire in them, and the generation rotors that have miles of wire in them.


----------



## omegabrock (Jun 16, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> View attachment 6089


what do the circles and color mean?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Those are the ash falls from the minor eruptions at Yellowstone in the past. They have names for the ash falls printed on the edge of the circles. They left out the dates but it isn't a big deal. A major eruption will cover those areas and everything east to the Eurasian continents.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> getting all kinds of conflicting reports, from it won't blow for another 200 years, to it could go in a few months


That's right. Nobody can accurately predict when it will blow.



pheniox17 said:


> it could cause a chain reaction with other volcanoes


Probably not. If Yellowstone erupts and spews out enough magma, it will create hollow cavities which will collapse and be detectable by seismographs. The shock wave could possibly cause some minor plate movement, but only locally.



pheniox17 said:


> it could cause the next ice age - its a 10 year ice age event


Yes it could. If enough dust and gas are ejected, it could well alter the climate for years.



pheniox17 said:


> it could shift the earths orbit


No, it couldn't. Our orbit depends on the Earth's mass and velocity. Neither of these will be changed enough to affect our orbit.



pheniox17 said:


> to it could even be related to the magnetic field getting weaker


No, it's probably not related. The magnetic field is the result of the spin in the Earth's metallic core, not what's happening in the crust. However, the crust and its plates contain vast quantities of iron, which could be affected by changes in the magnetic field. Simple answer... nobody really understands the interactions.



pheniox17 said:


> one report even stated that the northern hemisphere air currents make it a event that should not be worried about


Ummm, no, this is totally incorrect. Go to Google images and search for "mt st helens ash plume," then imagine something many times more destructive. If it blows, it will almost certainly cover most of the us.



pheniox17 said:


> anyone have a no bs prediction/opinion on this outside it will be the death of the USA??
> 
> personally I need more info, my knowledge on volcanoes is just not enough to formulate a prediction outside it will go boom and it will be hot (and a few other little things) but these new reports sound plausible (sorry I can't share as its berried in web history) but still...


All I can say is it will blow and be devastating when it does. Nobody can say for sure when it will go off though.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Prepadoodle said:


> Ummm, no, this is totally incorrect. Go to Google images and search for "mt st helens ash plume," then imagine something many times more destructive. If it blows, it will almost certainly cover most of the us.
> 
> All I can say is it will blow and be devastating when it does. Nobody can say for sure when it will go off though.


don't mean to sound like a ass but you do know the difference between the northern and southern hemisphere?? (north of equator is northern hemisphere)

and I 100% back you there on it been devastating....

the question on the "magnetic field" failing been even remotely linked is based on limited knowledge on the topic, for argument sake, the increase of other strange natural events (from weather patterns, volcanic and tectonic activity, the last guess that the magnetic field is failing at a larger than expected rate, then have reports of 1 super volcano been extra active... I know only one but its the most reported.. I can see a possible (like 1 in a million) link, that dose not mean there is defiantly a link just it can be plausible with the limited knowledge we have about earth)

but good opinion


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

vandelescrow said:


> Inor, your in Minnesota if I remember right from your Sig, so you are probably set, for others thoe, you will need snow shovels to remove the ash from the roof of your house. If I remember right just a few inches of volcanic ash will be enough to cause structural failure. Make sure you have filters so you are not breathing in the ash while doing this because the ash is mostly mica (?) basically very fine shards of glass.
> 
> Look at the type of lamps people use to grow marihuana. I don't see why it wouldn't work but I'm NOT experienced in this.
> 
> ...


I have the shovels & brooms, Bunny suits, P-95 & P-100 masks with filters, Goggles (Don't need scratched corneas), Rain boots. Tarps, Plastic sheeting and duct tape to seal all windows, Vents, And non essential doors. Working on getting enough news paper as the dogs will be making potty indoors... >_>


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

Oh! And the government of South Africa can kiss the spot under my bushy tail.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> Road Melts in Yellowstone National Park
> 
> The road melted due to 82 degree heat? That is what caused it? Wow. Strange, that the roads still exist in Alabama! :lol:


Yeah I'll call BS on this. Was just there the other day. Heat? Nope. Underground thermals, probably. And report of bison and annuals leaving is also BS.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Piratesailor said:


> Yeah I'll call BS on this. Was just there the other day. Heat? Nope. Underground thermals, probably. And report of bison and annuals leaving is also BS.


thank you!!

so from your point of view, no increased activity (like has been suggested?)

since I'm no where near there I can't verify anything


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

pheniox17 said:


> thank you!!
> 
> so from your point of view, no increased activity (like has been suggested?)
> 
> since I'm no where near there I can't verify anything


Depends in what you mean by increased activity. I'm not a geologist so I couldn't tell you what is happening under the ground. With that said, the "sun" heat didn't melt that road. I was there. It wasn't hot enough and trust me, I know heat that will melt roads. So my assumption, given the road location, would be thermal from under ground. However, we didn't notice anything different. The geysers still vented, the mud volcano still bubbled and the bison, bear, elk, big horn and wolves still didn't lay down together...  Actually saw bison laying next to a thermal vent as if on a beach. Animals were plenty and all around. No animals or bison leaving.

Did see some really really REALLY stupid tourists though.

Oh, for those that are curious, the Grand Tetons are still there too. LOL.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Thank you prepadoodle for pointing out this thread is a lot guessing and wild speculation.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> thank you!!
> 
> so from your point of view, no increased activity (like has been suggested?)
> 
> since I'm no where near there I can't verify anything


i wouldn't say there is no increased activity. I will say there is a lot of videos on the interwebs trying to work up some hysteria.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Arizona Infidel said:


> i wouldn't say there is no increased activity. I will say there is a lot of videos on the interwebs trying to work up some hysteria.


thats why I had to ask, there is so much misinformation on this that had me lost


----------



## machinejjh (Nov 13, 2012)

Are there signs of pressure building? Yes. Are there numerous small quakes? Yes. Is it going to blow the world to hell tomorrow? I don't think so. But it will eventually...


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

machinejjh said:


> Are there signs of pressure building? Yes. Are there numerous small quakes? Yes. Is it going to blow the world to hell tomorrow? I don't think so. But it will eventually...


that was one part of the question, the unpredictable nature of volcanoes but like all volcanoes there are some warning signs

the other part was likely effect if it dose go


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

My uncle is a professor for a major university, with a doctorate in geology.
I once asked him to tell me whether he was concerned about global warming or not, and why.
He laughed.
He said the Yellowstone volcano would kill us long before global warming ever did.
He said the historical evidence of the YS volcano is somewhat predictable, based on the 3 previous eruptions. (2.1 mill, 1.3 mill, 640K years ago)
He's convinced it could happen at any time. No sense in worrying or trying to plan to outlive it. When it blows, we're all gone.
Make your peace with your creator.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> My uncle is a professor for a major university, with a doctorate in geology.
> I once asked him to tell me whether he was concerned about global warming or not, and why.
> He laughed.
> He said the Yellowstone volcano would kill us long before global warming ever did.
> ...


you guys in the USA maybe 

that's why I'm after a damage prediction/what to expect, there is more on the topic to you guys than here on the other side of the world


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> you guys in the USA maybe
> 
> that's why I'm after a damage prediction/what to expect, there is more on the topic to you guys than here on the other side of the world


I don't believe people living in your part of the world has any worries.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> you guys in the USA maybe
> 
> that's why I'm after a damage prediction/what to expect, there is more on the topic to you guys than here on the other side of the world


You'd be quite mistaken...
An eruption of this size would send ash into the atmosphere, and spread across the entire globe.
Not much can live very long with no sunlight or heat.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

slewfoot said:


> I don't believe people living in your part of the world has any worries.


that's the bit that's got me...

I know there will be a lot of political fall out, and a lot of other issues...

but the biggest assumption that has been thrown is the air currents separate the north and south, and even if it reached the atmosphere there is nil chance of effect down here (au)

yet Australia has evidence of ice ages (AGES as plural not typo, and a secrete, I'm a little drink turkey this time.. gobble)

the undeniable drunken facts 

1. its a active volcano
2. its going to blow
3. the USA WILL be ****ed (without any better word)
4. global food shortages from mass loss of USA production

arguable assumptions

1. it will cause a extinction level event
2. it will wipe out most of the northern hemisphere
3. we will not be told what's really going on
4. the government will hide any major data to protect people from themselves
5. the world as we know it will be over
6. there is a 6 but I only had 5 turkeys (rtd)

its a lot of the assumptions that need clarity now, the undeniable facts are there, its a mission to clear the rest

I do know a little about nz volcanic activity, in 1995 my ruaphu exploded, less than a few months France done some under ground nuke tests, no link was confirmed but that one was "inactive" presumed dead, beforehand, and nz has a lot of other active volcanoes... even mt white has exploded since then, OK not quite relevant but mt teramutu (sp) is one of nz biggest and it blew on cpt cook, (I have actually been to this one) and caused a mini ice age on its own.....

so clearing up any assumptions is what I'm chasing


----------



## omegabrock (Jun 16, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> that was one part of the question, the unpredictable nature of volcanoes but like all volcanoes there are some warning signs
> 
> the other part was likely effect if it dose go


i am by no means any type of scientist but i would assume that, like all of nature, volcanoes are just as predictable as the sun coming up...we just don't understand yet


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> You'd be quite mistaken...
> An eruption of this size would send ash into the atmosphere, and spread across the entire globe.
> Not much can live very long with no sunlight or heat.


that's the type of prediction I need to turn to fact...

I agree on no sun no heat = one really cranky, hungry pheniox..

its the science in the effect I'm after, is Yellowstone big enough?? is another important factor, the amount of material needed to block the sun for any length of time would be in stupidly high volumes

I know the "instant" of the event I should be safe, but after a week or two (on this assumption) I will have icicles growing where you don't want them to grow

the other thing I'm not ignorant to the effects, if the fallout doesn't hit aus, I will have refugees, possible invasion, and a food shortage here for a short period of time (au can go full self sustaining... but not for long)


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

omegabrock said:


> i am by no means any type of scientist but i would assume that, like all of nature, volcanoes are just as predictable as the sun coming up...we just don't understand yet


nice point, just with our level of technology, the prediction will be minutes, if not a few hours warning if the right signs are there, mt ruaphu (sp its Maori and I CBF Googleing) gave 0 warning, just blew (that's 1995 tho) Yellowstone is just active and will be treated as "thats the norm" until boom  (I'm assuming here)


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

I wouldn't get too worked up about Yellowstone...yet. There's definitely been some recent seismic and other activity within the caldera (in the form of earthquake clusters, surface deformation, localized surface heating, etc.), but none of the really ominous things have happened. 

We haven't seen significant increases in hydrothermal activity within the park. The geysers, hot springs, mud pots, etc. continue to act much as they have since scientists began monitoring them closely in the early part of the 20th century. If an eruption was imminent, there would likely be considerable changes in the behavior of the water features within the park. As far as I know, the chemistry of the groundwater hasn't changed significantly over the past couple of decades, either (often a sign that magma is approaching the surface). 

Most importantly, Yellowstone hasn't regularly experienced what seismologists call "long-period events". These are the seismic events that signal actual movement of molten rock within the magma chamber. These events often signal an impending eruption. Volcanologists have predicted many recent eruptions (specifically the 1989 and 1990 eruptions of Mount Redoubt in Alaska, the 1990 Eruption of Mt. Pinatubo in the Philippines, the 1993 eruption of Galeras in Colombia, and the 2000 eruption of Mount Popocatépetl in Mexico) by observing long-period events. If an eruption of a system as large as the Yellowstone Caldera was imminent, I believe we would be observing long-period events the likes of which even god has never seen.

In the interest of full disclosure, a long-period event was recorded in Yellowstone on September 12, 2011. To my knowledge the event was never officially disclosed to the public, and only leaked out a few days after it had happened. I only know about it because I know several of the guys monitoring the caldera from their remote sensing stations at the University if Utah. For this reason, I have serious doubts as to whether the government would even tell us about an impending eruption before it was too late for those living close to Yellowstone to evacuate.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

CM whoever managed to get you to drop in I owe them a beer  

let's say for argument that it dose just blow tomorrow?? what effects should be expected??


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The effects will be directly related to the explosivity.
How much pressure, how much material, etc...

For a minor event, you can expect a large chunk of the US to be covered in ash, and a cloud of it to move across with the winds.
Lava will flow, the caldera will collapse, and millions could die.

For a major event...
I'll just say goodbye now and get it out of the way.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> CM whoever managed to get you to drop in I owe them a beer
> 
> let's say for argument that it dose just blow tomorrow?? what effects should be expected??


I still browse the site occasionally and saw the discussion. Couldn't resist. 

It depends on the scale of the eruption. Not all Yellowstone eruptions are created equally.









A "Mesa Falls" type eruption (with roughly 280 cubic kilometers of ejected material) would cause significant and widespread regional damage. The ejected material could potentially cause crop failure throughout the northern hemisphere for decades.

A "Huckleberry Ridge" type eruption (with roughly 2450 cubic kilometers of ejected material) would quite literally be the end of the world. I believe isolated pockets of humanity would survive the cataclysm (Australia might be one of the places least effected by the eruption), but it would be a terrible, terrible hundred years or so for life on this planet.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> don't mean to sound like a ass but you do know the difference between the northern and southern hemisphere?? (north of equator is northern hemisphere)


Sorry, I didn't realize you were asking from the perspective of you being in the southern hemisphere. Anyway. if it's a big enough eruption, the effects on the weather could extend into the southern hemisphere.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I hope it's not too wrong of me to have my fingers crossed that if it does erupt, that California just happened to fall off into the sea (with our members here getting out safely of course with their loved ones), the Rio Grande to turn into an unpassable chasm and a big ball of lava fall on Washington.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

well I got a little drink last night... and my posts made more sense than normal

Fuzzee, it will have to be at the right time, any major international political meetings coming up?? 

well I know a little more now than yesterday


----------

